# Like walking on glass...



## Cali*Style (Feb 28, 2011)

What a shame too...     This place was so much fun when I joined, lots of cool and funny people.  There was more than enough knowledge to go around, there was almost a feeling of family around here.


 Now unfortunately, NOT SO MUCH.  What's it about anyways, not everyone wants to be part of the "*cool kid click*". But at the first sign of a new or different opinion, the teeth come out.   Pretty weak as a whole people, that is similar to how high school kids behave.


 Anyways, I hope someone actually reads this, hell... Maybe someone will even take it for what it's meant to be.  Not that I care one way or another, I am simply calling it as I see it.  But it will suck for sure when this place earns a negative rep, like some of the other forums out there.  You have all seen them too, the forums with like 3-4 active members...  ANYWAYS, HAVE FUN WITH THAT.

 I wish you all the best, but respectfully...  I think it's time to move on.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 28, 2011)

dang cali, that's too bad...

i just came back after a LONG break, and i'll admit that I've seen what you're talking about.  useful posts that turn into flame wars, and even the MODS can't say that they've stayed out of it.  i can specifically name two threads where i've seen this, but i digress.  

you know there is the BHC and TGC and VHC.  i nominate you for president of the CKC.  :48:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 28, 2011)

Why is it a must to do a good bye thread negatively. This forum is respected for the information and friendliness of people here. 

We are all friendly to new comers but we will comment if incorrect information is being given or we have information to prove otherwise. Some people do not like it when they are contradicted and get angry. 

At the end of the day would you like this forum to be known as a friendly place giving information that is not backed up with any information (Myths) or a friendly forum that will stand by information that can be proven? 

I hope you return if this is a good bye but from a different perspective i do not see any wrong doing in asking a member to provide information about a comment if they insist it is right. If they get angry then there is not much anyone can do about it. 

Stay safe and keep Growing Green.

(dont take anything i have said here personally its just my opinion.)


----------



## niteshft (Feb 28, 2011)

It's been a strange start of the year for sure this go around and in some part caused by the disruption of the site going down. All-in-all, I still think this is the best mmj site going and do not see that changing any time soon. There are always going to be bumps in the road with noobs and all but things smooth out eventually. This is usually the slo time of the season, from what I have heard, and the regs will be back in force as soon as growing conditions start heating up. Hang in there because I believe we are in for another great ride again this season.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 28, 2011)

its gettin crazy around here!!!! 

what is everyone wanting anyway? when a member sees bad info they should say something even if it makes someone mad. we shouldn't be pattin ppl on the back for giving bad info. we shouldn't blow smoke up someones butt if their plants look like hell. tell it like it is because as far as i know the rules say 18 or older. meaning we're all adults and should be able to handle the truth.

 As far as the cool kids thing goes. it's like that everywhere you do and it's not the cool kids its the members who take the time to talk to each other over time thru pm's or whatever. if you've only been here for a few months or have only posted 100 times in 5 years then you shouldn't expect to be part of the tight group of ppl that are regulars on any forum. i've been coming here for years and have post a few times. 

it seems to me that ppl come here thinking they are bigger than life and are realizing they're not as great as they thought.. 

this isn't pointed at you Cali, its just my rant in your thread.. sorry if it seems that way i don't organize my thoughts very well so it all just comes out sounding crazy sometime.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Cali*Style. Hope you dont leave. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 28, 2011)

:48:

 All valid points, and I am not saying I agree or disagree with anyone.  But...  All though I agree 100% about nipping bad info in the butt, I think it can be handled far better.  And the swarm mentality is totally unnecessary. It becomes obvious fairly quickly who is blowing smoke, and who is not. I don't personally feel like antagonizing people who share different opinions, is the way to handle "anything" though. If they are obviously full of poo, then ignore them...   Or better yet, correct the bad info, then ignore them.  It may piss off the one person who was corrected, but it wont paint such a gnarly picture of hostility.  PERIOD

 There are some brilliant minds here concerning marijuana...  That's not my debate though, it's in the way that knowledge is passed around.  When we forget how to communicate with one another, we place ourselves at the same level as the animals. :doh:

 P.S...  When the longtime members and worse yet mods, are involved in these actions...  That's shameless, like crooked cops. Those are the people who should be raising the bar, and setting the absolute highest standards.  Because, "cool kid click refferance" Those are the people that everyone else watches and emulates.

That can be taken how ever too...  STRAIGHT UP!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

Excuse me for saying this but not all potheads are great people. Immature people that think that the way they do things are best without taking the time to read what the truth is. I'm sure Mods get tired of posting the same info over and over to try to make sure everyone gets the CORRECT info, and in doing so come off as combative and end up provoking ignorant people. I've been contradicted by mods because my post was not the BEST way and every time I take the time to understand what they are saying and leave it at that. Maybe 18 isnt old enough for some to start listening an realizing that there are people that know more than them, then again I know people in there 40s that act the same way.:argue:  
   I like it here and think theres always gonna be some disagreements but the good info always comes out in the end. Now go grow some weed so we can get high!!:48:


----------



## kaotik (Feb 28, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Why is it a must to do a good bye thread negatively. This forum is respected for the information and friendliness of people here.



i feel the same..

heck i left last year for the EXACT same reason cali is just noticing now. without any big goodbye thread (cause i knew i'd probably be back  )

the place has been kinda cliquey for quite a while m8.. i actually thought it's been a lot less so now.

i dunno man, i've not seen anything lately warranting this thread (apart from one new unnamed member) still seems a helpful mainly happy forum to me.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> @ Benamucc :sharetoke:
> 
> 
> All valid points, and I am not saying I agree or disagree with anyone. But... All though I agree 100% about nipping bad info in the butt, I think it can be handled far better. And the swarm mentality is totally unnecessary. It becomes obvious fairly quickly who is blowing smoke, and who is not. I don't personally feel like antagonizing people who share different opinions, is the way to handle anything though. If they are obviously full of poo, then ignore them... Or better yet, correct the bad info, then ignore them. It may piss off the one person who was corrected, but it wont paint such a gnarly picture of hostility. PERIOD
> ...


 
  I think the people that have been here for years and have responded to hundreds or thousands of posts get to the point where they answer fast and remove all flowery language from their responses because they have answered the same questions so many times.  For example a thread appears in "Lights" from someone that just signed up, all the question says is, "Can I hook up a 600HPS to a 400watt ballast?"  
-Now someone that has never answered this question before but knows the answer might actually respond with something like, "In my opinion you could seriously harm yourself or your equipment doing that.  A 400watt light needs a 400 watt ballast to work correctly.  I hope this helps".
-Now, someone that has been on this forum for years and seen that question 200 times might respond something like, "Absolutely not.  This is a newbie quesiton.  Start with reading the sticky's and forums".  It isn't that they are trying to be rude, they are just frustrated with the same thing coming up over and over.  
  Regardless, if I see a thread that is going crazy with an argument and I feel that I have something to contribute to the person that started the thread, I will just pm the person that started the thread though I have only done this twice.  People will argue, people will be banned.  When I look at a thread more than a year old chances are that I will see someone that contributed to that thread that has since been banned.  It happens.  But I know I am not going to get into an argument here with someone just trying to help others and learn for myself.  Some people refuse to admit they are not as well schooled in things as others.  There was a thread recently about the same soil I use and I thought I could be a big help, but Wetdog came along and disagreed with me and demonstrated he knew a lot more about the subject.  My response was to say "Obviously Wetdog knows a lot more about this than I do.  I bow out to his superior knowledge".  He didn't come into the thread and call me an idiot.  He didn't say that I was wrong.  He said that he disagreed with me and then explained exactly why.  
  Anyway, I am stoned and rambling at this point.  I guess what I am trying to say is that the majority of disagreements and agruments here don't blow up because of what people are saying, but how they are saying it.  It's mostly an issue of semantics.

-SSF-


----------



## Classic (Feb 28, 2011)

As a newcomer, I'll give my perspective on this.  I may be new here but I'm a veteran of several forums on several different topics.  I can say that this is the most laid back of any forums I visit.  

Personally, I like to see someone challenged on their advice.  It's up to me to read both sides of the argument and make up my mind about what to do.  Currently, there's a debate running about CFLs vs HPS.  That same discussion two months ago helped me decide what to purchase.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 28, 2011)

im with ya cali this isnt the place i joined back in 09


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 28, 2011)

You know i've only been back from my time off for a month or so but i've gotta say i've seen just about as many Im leaving Threads and this sucks as i have sick plant problems or growing questions. To me thats whats bringing this forum down not the members gettin worked up over disagreements. if someone don't like it here then find another place to hangout and read. it's not like this is the only site on the www. 

so your not part of a clique, find others who aren't a part of and start a new one. so ppl argue in threads over the way to do things. if you don't like it don't read the thread. if you don't like someone ignore them. we're not children and we're not all gonna get along. thats just how life is. deal with it or move on simple as that


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 28, 2011)

:stuff-1125699181_i_ :doh:


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, if nothing else... Hopefully this brings this topic out in the open enough, that people will at least think about it for a couple a days.  This is a great place, I have never bashed MarP or this forum.  I like it here, that is part of why I am concerned. Unfortunately, if we aren't proactive in keeping our forums clean and happy... Then all that useful information will just sit lost, in large lists of useless drivel.

 Anyways, like bad information...  Maybe this should be nipped in the butt? I have an insane amount of stuff to get done today, so I will be gracefully sneaking over to my nursery for a spell.


 Just keep this in mind...  The best thing about us as a whole, is we can "for the most part" believe what ever the hell we want to. 

 Opinions are like yards filled with dog poo, they are everywhere and some stink worse than others.  :48:


----------



## Melvan (Feb 28, 2011)

After the crash I went floating around to other sites, just like all of us did, and I was amazed at the nastiness. Every other word of a post cursing. Children pretending to be farmers and giving out really bad advice, veteran growers messing with newbies on purpose, it's the worse out there. 

I have noticed an overall change in tone here, and I think it's just because the actual format of the site has changed and it's a little harder to be as interactive with each other as we use to be. 

This place became my first "weed home" after my best growing buddy died, and I will never abandon it. I've made the most amazing friends here, intelligent, thoughtful, considerate people. Unbelievably skilled growers and breeders. I'd been doing things the same way for a long time, but seeing what people here were doing opened my eyes to new and wonderful possibilities and has made me stop saying, "that's the way I've always done it," and put me in the mindset of, "hey, I think that would work for me, I'm gonna try it."

Don't give up on this place to quickly. Reach out to people who share your ideas on growing and make friends with them.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought I responded to this but I guess I didn't.
Cali, I understand a hint of what you are saying about the clicks. I thought the click left after the crash. I haven't noticed anything since then.
Sometimes people are very direct for the reasons mentioned above. 
This place is my home and this place has taught me how to grow some awesome pot, and that's what we are here for. Good buddies are a bonus. Hang around and see.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone wanna name a specific thread, because if your refering to Biggerbudz aka iamgod then you should read the thread again, actually dont bother as his most offensive language has been deleted.

some people blow themselves up, and he certainly did, i hope i am not suppose to feel sorry for people like this because i dont.


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 28, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> After the crash I went floating around to other sites, just like all of us did, and I was amazed at the nastiness. Every other word of a post cursing. Children pretending to be farmers and giving out really bad advice, veteran growers messing with newbies on purpose, it's the worse out there.
> 
> I have noticed an overall change in tone here, and I think it's just because the actual format of the site has changed and it's a little harder to be as interactive with each other as we use to be.
> .



+1 on all that. Especially the REALLY bad advice that was spread as gospel.

Yeah, the tone has changed for the moment. First the site melted down, then some of the members melted down and now (I think), we're in recovery. It seems like it, things aren't quite as 'stiff' as they have been.

I think I mentioned that it felt like my shop after we had been targeted by arson. We got up and running, but it was close to a year before things felt even remotely 'normal' or whether the company would even survive the attack.

This feels like the same situation. I think we'll get beyond it.

LOL  There are a few things I disagree with Melvan on, but never mention. Why? Simply because it's just a different technique than my own, not wrong. Hers work, mine work, just a different path to the same point. Some of these other forums, bitter arguments would break out over just a difference in growing styles and neither was wrong. Amazing, and sad.

We'll get back, have faith.

Wet


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 28, 2011)

Im frustrated as hell that so much info was lost, that the forum is a different style, that there is no "thanks, i agree" button lol, but its not really a laughing matter. A lot was lost, and it will be a shame to lose more, but this is how it goes. This is the way of the internet. After all the **...Im still here arent I. This place may have changed but its still the best marijuana forum out there.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 28, 2011)

Wetdog you should always tell me when you disagree with me. Forums are all about discussion and, like I said, just because I've always done something my way doesn't mean it's the right way (don't tell my hubby that though! lol) and if you think you have an insight that will make my weed even better I want to know, and unless it's something totally crazy like taking my plants out into the full moon naked to increase the yield, I'll probably try it.

Differing opinions is what makes these forums interesting, and I'm interested in everything you have to say, as long as you say it with sweetness, love, and a true desire to help.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 28, 2011)

No place is perfect.  Of all the forums I personally like this one the best.

Now, I want to know who the click is and keep away from them.  I never fit in in High School and am in danger of fitting in here.  I kid, I joke, therefore I am....tcbud.

I dont know much bout growing, but am always ready to land on a thread with an encouraging word or two.

Peace and Love Cali where ever you land.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, I forgot....

The term is "Walking on Eggshells".

Big smile.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 28, 2011)

As a member who has been here since the site was at about 500 members and who has served as a Moderator here, I've seen it go from a very close knit and small group of active members, (about 20), to the current 1,397 active members and total membership of 24,841.

I was always taught by my Father and later by the Army to never back down when you believe you're right. To never meet opposition equally, but to escalate the counter-attack into its highest casualty rate in order to push your opponent(s) to their maximum defence, which will limit thier offencive capabilities.

I've learned that within a group such as this, that method simply does not work. It alienates the very people who you wish *not* to alienate and allows your opponent the possibility of a perceived win due to "Cancellation due to Moderation".

I've returned several times after leaving to "cool off", and each time, tried to modify my methods of discussion and debate. Each, again failed until this, my most current return to the site.

This return has seemed to work thus far as a result of several factors:

1. The main instigator of attacks on me is now gone. He had a blatant hate for me that would never stop. His few fellow attackers don't do it without his leadership, so the attacks and harassment stopped with his leaving.

2. I've modified my method of presenting my opinions. I try as hard as I can now to not phrase things as anything that could be seen as "condescending" or "superior" or in any way to be attacking anyone else. I realize that even when you know what you say is correct, it can be taken offence to if presented in a manner which makes the receiver of that information feel slighted. I word my posts very, very carefully now and I will not argue with anyone for any reason.

3. Sure, there are "cliques" here. Many of them. Some are just people who have become personal friends, some are "clubs", some are real-life friends who are also members here. Cliques are common, expected and natural to any large group of people after time.

---
There will always be those who like to be in the forefront of drama. I've been accused of being one. I'm not and never have been. I've simply defended myself when attacked and not given up regardless of the number of attackers. There is a difference.

This site will succeed because it has good Moderation. That and only that is what keeps this site from imploding and turning into a carbon copy of the mess all the other sites are. The Moderators here work every day to remove the trash, alter the foulness and remove those who cannot change to what is accepted here.

The members who stay all accept the policies, traditions and rules that this site operates by. That's why it is and always will be the best site for this type of discussion on the net.

With the cooperative help of both the members and the Moderators, this site will thrive even more and more.
----
Hey, as far as the "Thanks" button goes, I run two vBulletin sites that both use the Thanks button and are the latest version of vBulletin. Both sites having current coding problems that are directly related to the scripts in that hack. I'm working on them for my sites, but so far, I still receive admin emails daily for coding errors caused by that hack. I think MarP is waiting for a stable version of it before adding it again.

Anyway, since this seems to be an appropriate thread to put this, I'm sorry it took this old fart so long to modify his approach to that which is more inclined to cause no problems. I wish I'd done it sooner. I really do love this site and consider many people here personal friends.

Cali, I hope you can do as me and just overlook the very few who will choose to dislike you and see only those who are helpful and friendly to you. Stick around man. Adapt and compromise. You'll be glad you did.

Some can. Some can't. You've always struck me as the type of person who is intelligent and able to adapt if needed.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 28, 2011)

This was my first home. These people taught me how to grow. Im not a very active person on the forums, and I hardly ever post pictures. I know I'll get opinions and help when I need it here. Sometimes I might not like what they say, but they are telling me how to grow dank. As people, we never like hearing we aren't doing the best job, but we need to hear it. 

In closing, I just have to say...I'm glad my screenname was still available. I thought it was clever, and I doubt I could have come up with something just as clever a second time.


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 28, 2011)

*WOW...*

  This is what I remember about this site.   

 Some very good and also some very valid points brought up.  I look forward to being able to read through all of these posts later today, but for now...  Lunch is officially over.   

  Time to have a smoke break, and then back to the chores.  :bong1:


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2011)

Cali*', I think your point does hold some validity. I have seen a "mob mentality" surface at times.
 But I also think it is usually members vouching for, defending, or sticking up for another member or the board. I don't recall seeing blatant attacks from our senior members. I "have" however, seen some rather aggressive counter-attacks. 
   You may not be getting the 'full' story from what "you" see/read. Often the cursing, name calling, insults have been removed by the staff. 

But, I do hope everyone sees your point, and hopefully will 'think' about it when they post.
thanks


----------



## sawhse (Feb 28, 2011)

:goodposting:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 28, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Yeah, the tone has changed for the moment. First the site melted down, then some of the members melted down and now (I think), we're in recovery. It seems like it, things aren't quite as 'stiff' as they have been.


 
Here's a little 12-7-7 to help things along :farm:  GROW BIG little forum!!


----------



## Cali*Style (Feb 28, 2011)

Returning the good vibes...   









 Much love around here right now,  Good vibes for sure.  Smoke with me, although... I may have a slight head start.


  Cali:fly:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

:48: :farm: :48:


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

I have seen nothing different in the actions of "senior" members that I didn't see back when I first signed up. I think the word friends fits better then cliques....I don't belong to any cliques and don't know where to go to join one....I do however have a bunch of friends who I am tight with.
As for trouble starting up occasionally....that has been going on since I first joined as well...and it is almost always caused by either new members spouting off myths as facts or returning members who have been a way a while and come back preaching their incorrect grow techniques as gospel.
Spend a week at tool sheds like RIU or ICRag and then comeback here and see if you still think things are going to hell in a hand basket here.
When dealing with people it is inevitable that emotions will become involved from time to time...
JMO


----------



## frankcos (Feb 28, 2011)

I know I may have got a little mad yesterday after reading lots of negativity in a thread. I am a very positive person. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but when someones opinion is constantly negative it kind of rubs me the wrong way. My mother has always told me that if I don't have anything nice to say I should not say anything at all. I should have taken her advice. This is the only forum I have ever frequented and ever plan too. 99.9 percent of the people here are real decent folks, and I enjoy interacting with all of you here. The wife keeps glaring at me I think she wants me to roll one up. Hope all will be well soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2011)

I've recently returned after a long absense as well.

It's just like I left it.  Granted there's a few new faces, and a lot of old ones.  This place wouldn't be like it was if it was the same ol, same ol.  Just like life, it's ever changing. 

I have noticed the ganged-up stuff before, and I've probably been one to jump right on.  But dang, I just don't have the energy most days.  

Stoney, do you think it seems much different then back when we were mods?  Its grown in size yes....but over all, feels like it always has, to me anyway.

I hope you stick around.


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow...   Some really good posts, and some very valid points.  I "guess..." I may have over reacted to a situation or two, then again maybe I was planting a preventative seed...??

 This is the best forum(IMHO), but despite any and all statements about how this place will always be the best... Well, those statements could be true. Personally, I hold us accountable for our own actions individually and as a whole.  If we continue promoting a healthy active forum, then we will have a healthy active forum. That's all I am trying to say. But, it has just as much potential to go the other way too.

 I think the crash has given us a chance to make this place even better, than it is now or ever was. I know it sucks about the crash, we lost all that information and all the time that people put into journals etc. But we can build that stuff back up, and now maybe we will be more fortunate and learn from some of the other things that maybe didn't work so well.  I am just gonna look at this crash as a fresh start.

 On that note, yeah...  We may have had a gang problem, and yeah... It is much better thanks to the crash. However, it would be a shame for someone to jump right in to fill their shoes.  A couple of times recently I have seen the teeth swirling, almost waiting for someone to lead the charge.  That's just not a place I want to be, period.

 And yeah, it's easy to sit here pointing our fingers  at "other forums". It's always easy to point a finger.... However, we aren't them and they aren't us.  So I am not going to sit here and look at the mess, the other forums have turned into. That in itself is the spine of my argument, My argument being... We ARE better than that.

 Lots of old faces popping back up around here lately, I for one am thrilled!! Many of these folks left because of the pre-crash drama, and all though that isn't the focus of this thread... I would hate to see them leave again. 

 There are many kind and compassionate people around here, I think that and our Moderation team are the one thing, that sets us apart from the rest. Let's use these blessings we do have, let's make this place better than it once was.  And yeah, I am well aware of the size of those shoes.

 Anyways, sorry I'm couldn't address all the really nice posts from my friends here. But know that I read them all, and I appreciate them immensely!  Let's all have a good smoke and make this an awesome day??

Cali:fly:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 1, 2011)

I just dont see the CLiques, or MObs..


Cliques; Mobs....STAND UP! SHOW YOURSELF


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2011)

There was a homey, comfortable vibe here that got damaged in the crash a bit.  I have every faith that it'll come back.  It's certainly worth hanging around to see.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2011)

I only see "opinions" get mocked, crushed or explained away when they are wrong, dumb or any combination of the two. Or, when the party s given correct info and decides to ignore it, or enforces their lack of knowledge with more stupidity.

Plus, there are more than a few overopinionated, stick-with-my-system type growers here who could use some serious information updates. 

Choose your battles wisely.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sure there are many of us that sit on the sidelines and give info where and when needed and do nothing else beyond that. That kind of behavior can be perceved as "no, your not welcome in my circcle", when there is actually no circle at all, just someone that likes to sit on the sidelines and take/give info as needed. I kind of find it difficult to discuss everyday conversations with others here under the limitations that all forums have. I don't even like having lenghty conversations over the phone. To me it's just not natural as the eye and body language isn't there. 
 Cliques are just a figment of our imagination when we question ourselve as to what is happening and why we aren't like the imagined relationships we think we see happening here. We are all friends looking for the same interests and goals. I would love to meet many of you in person and untill things change in the world community it can only be limited to the forum as I sit on the sideline and help/take where I can.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 1, 2011)

The only "cliques" that I've seen n this site are members who have given away lots of their time and knowledge and in the process have bonded with other members doing the same.

I've never been a heavy user of the sight, but been around for a while, and the one great thing about this sight is that its always had a nice, chilled out and humble vibe. The only swaying away from this I see are like someone mentioned above, when the seasoned growers have to answer basic questions like "Should I water my plants," which show the person doesnt really have a clue or desire one. To even give out a response IMO is pretty nice of some seasoned growers. Sure tough times hit the site a bit ago, but it didn't change the essence of the site, which I'm sure will be back to its full glory before long.


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2011)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> There are many kind and compassionate people around here, I think that and our Moderation team are the one thing, that sets us apart from the rest. Let's use these blessings we do have, let's make this place better than it once was.


 

   I probably should'nt ask, BUT, is this the same Moderation Team you previously (in this thread) compared to "crooked cops" ????
   And how did this turn from an "I'm outta here " thread to one where you're gonna show us the error of our ways ???
   I'm not opposed to someone pointing out short commings, or thier perception of them, but at least be consistant. You've gone from broad, unfounded critisisms, to heaping praises, what's up with that? 
   Are you actualy leaving, or did you just need to feel relevant ? 
I'll leave for now....I have to go check in with my clique


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 161136


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thats twice in 5 minutes I cracked up!!


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 1, 2011)

I typed this reply out previously, then I was unsure whether or not I should post it...  After some more thought, this is where I stand.  



			
				cubby said:
			
		

> I probably should'nt ask, BUT, is this the same Moderation Team you previously (in this thread) compared to "crooked cops" ????
> And how did this turn from an "I'm outta here " thread to one where you're gonna show us the error of our ways ???
> I'm not opposed to someone pointing out short commings, or thier perception of them, but at least be consistant. You've gone from broad, unfounded critisisms, to heaping praises, what's up with that?
> Are you actualy leaving, or did you just need to feel relevant ?
> I'll leave for now....I have to go check in with my clique



I think there's a possibility that you may need to re-read this thread?? This thread isn't really about me, more about a few things I saw that disturbed me.  Not saying any names or pointing any blame, but I fully intend on voicing my concerns... Which I believe I have done.

Now, to address your questions. I am hoping that something was misplaced in translation by chance?

 For one, show me ANYWHERE on this whole entire site that I named anyone as being foul or causing trouble.  *I don't point my finger, because it sucks to look in the mirror.* Who said anything about short comings?? I surely didn't...  Also, what's this about broad unfounded criticisms??  Could they have possibly been, broad securely founded observations??  Or possibly observations of what may have resembled behaviors, more fit for some of the less desirable forums??

 It sounds to me from all of this, that you have a bit of a guilty conscience?? 

As for the feeling relevant, yeah...  Most people want to feel relevant.

As for the heaping praises, yeah... It is nice to see people who take the time to converse in a mature manner, even when they share a difference in opinion.

This thread was started, because I have a hard time dealing with people being nasty...  Nothing more, nothing less.  People have bad days, I am fully aware of that. *However, when pointing out someones error becomes a sport. It's uncalled for and damn right I will say something about it*. I am not going to ask you or anyone else to leave, this is a public place, but I will ask you and *everyone else* to keep things civil at the very least.     I guess that concept is similar to large plants though...  A little hard for some to grasp.





 I started a thread that I feel needed to be started... Feel free to add comments, thoughts, opinion... what ever. However, the whole purpose of this thread was to spotlight nasty comments, etc. So if we cannot play nice in here, I will gladly ask a mod to close it.


----------



## cubby (Mar 1, 2011)

I was simply pionting out, you made statements in reference to "crooked cops, cliques, and people being attacked" these are not universal observations. I don't see the mods as crooked cops. I don't see cliques. I don't see people being attaked. I guess different people have different perceptions.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 1, 2011)

I've enjoyed this thread now that I've gone back and read it.  A lot of good points from all sides.  Differing opinions aren't all bad ya see.  

I also carefully re-read the 1st post in this thread.  The move on comment can mean several things, not necessarily a good bye...but what do I know....

How about some positive vibes now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

:bong: :smoke1: :afroweed: :joint: :bongin: :joint4: :bong1: :bong2: :aok: 

Life is good.....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 1, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> SPEARCHUCKER, ozzydiodude, Hamster Lewis



Is it wrong to see a list like that and not expect something batpoo loony to be said?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2011)

Why SpearChucker that's 3 saints there!! :evil: maybe but saints none the less


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 2, 2011)

So the first time the wife took me home for dinner to meet her parents.
Her dad was a Captain of the base I was at. And hated his little girl seeing a service man. So I knew it was going to be a fun evening.
After eating, I had "one" building up in me. I knew it was going to be a riproarer. So excused myself from the table to head to the bathroom.
But that was occupied by my girls little brother. So Im there waiting in the living room, and everyone else wonders in and takes a seat. 
Well I dont dare try to bend down to sit. I wonder around waiting looking at stuff on the wall.
Finally. Just couldnt hold no longer. Spotted this bugle hanging on the wall. Grabbed it and started blowing, letting what built up in me to thunder right on out. 
To my sad mistake. The bugle was just a decoration piece, and didnt make a sound.


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

...and how did that make you feel?...:doh:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 2, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So the first time the wife took me home for dinner to meet her parents.
> Her dad was a Captain of the base I was at. And hated his little girl seeing a service man. So I knew it was going to be a fun evening.
> After eating, I had "one" building up in me. I knew it was going to be a riproarer. So excused myself from the table to head to the bathroom.
> But that was occupied by my girls little brother. So Im there waiting in the living room, and everyone else wonders in and takes a seat.
> ...



Classic....


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 2, 2011)

Spearchuckers got the right idea.... More fart jokes=happy people. lol 
 Laughter is the key to making someone feel at home.And its good medicine for the soul.
 I kinda slowed right down for posting, but i still pop in from time to time. I think we all felt warmth of our cumminty leave after the crash. But lingering on it wont help. 
REBUILD AND RECRUIT


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

not cool ART, you weren't suppose to show my picture.. never did find my pink skirt


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> not cool ART, you weren't suppose to show my picture.. never did find my pink skirt



:rofl: You party hard, dude lmao.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2011)

I think all here are mean, obnoxious and lazy....wait, this isn't the work place?? 

I've learned a lot of great stuff here, met some great people and saw many great pix which have inspired me to do my best...which I'm sure is some time off LMAO. Yes, there's problems from time to time, this is normal in any form of conversation (dinner at the table always a smooth convo??), live, learn and love.

I've been in a few forums, seen how people act when behind a computer screen...this place is very tame compared to many! As long as there's room for disagreement and even more room for discussion, all will work out in the end, even if the road is a bit bumpy along the way!

any of that rambling even make sense???


----------



## cubby (Mar 2, 2011)

Time to shut it down and move along to more pleasant and informative topics.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 2, 2011)

Dang orange. That has to be the biggest joint in the world propped up against that window.
You best call me when you fire that puppy up.


----------



## Irish (Mar 2, 2011)

good eye spearchucker. some black widow no doubt...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dang orange. That has to be the biggest joint in the world propped up against that window.
> You best call me when you fire that puppy up.



LOL--I thought that was his girlfriend....


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2011)

ok....


----------

